
Previously Withheld Messages show Boeing employees knew of 737 Max problems - ahmedalsudani
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/text-messages-show-boeing-employees-knew-in-2016-of-problems-that-turned-deadly-on-the-737-max/2019/10/18/8578c990-f1ca-11e9-89eb-ec56cd414732_story.html
======
macintux
* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21293497](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21293497)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21293550](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21293550)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21292860](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21292860)

